# Suche Zeichner für eine Tattoovorlage



## Briefklammer (29. August 2009)

Ahoy,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich überlege schon seid einer Weile ob ich mir ein Tattoo stechen lassen soll
Deswegen suche ich einen guten Zeichner der sich damit etwas auskennt ihr fragt euch sicherlich wieso ich nich zum tätowierer fahre da gibts ne ganz einfache erklärung ich müsste über 15 wenn nich sogar 20km fahren da ich noch nicht das ausreichende Alter für ein Auto erreicht habe würde dies sehr schwierig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sollte auf den Unterarm(Unterseite) und aus einem Kreuz einem Spruchband und das Wort Familia bestehen das Kreuz soll wie ein Hintergrund sein unter dem Kreuz oder mittig auf dem Kreuz sollte das Spruchband verlaufen und darin sollte Familia stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vllt könnt ihr mir eine Vorlage zeichnen es wäre sehr nett

mfg Briefklammer


----------



## Tigerkatze (29. August 2009)

Wenn du noch nicht das ausreichende Alter für ein Auto hast, dann doch auch ned für ein Tattoo? o.O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit dem Bus? Oder eine schöne Fahradtour dahin^^?
Wär ich 10000% talentierter im Zeichnen würd ichs machen. Aber ne Vorlage hätte ich im Kopf^^.


----------



## Tikume (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. August 2009)

Hmm, wenn du nicht zum Tätowierer fahren kannst, von wem lässt du es dann stechen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn du nicht zum Tätowierer fahren kannst, von wem lässt du es dann stechen?


da kommt die mama mit dem wasserfarben und einer heissen nadel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (30. August 2009)

Also
@alkopopsteuer
Mit dem Fahrad könnte ich fahren aber willst du 80% der Strecke aufwärts fahren wenn du nicht sehr sportlich bist?

@Tigerkatze
Mit der Erlaubnis von den Eltern kannst du dir mit 16/17 ein Tattoo stechen lassen so hat es meine Schwester auch machen lassen...

@Tikume
Nein danke bin zwar Fan von den ganzen Retro Games aber sowas würde ich mir nie machen lassen(vllt pacman aber sonst nichts)

@Thorrak
zum stechen lassen würde ich natürlich hin fahren...

naja ich sehe schon ich sollte mich lieber in einem richtigen Forum anmelden die sich damit befassen...


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Ich versuchs mal. Stellst du dir andem kreuz was besonders vor oder einfach nur 2 Balken?
Oder dieses "Familia" : normale Blockbuchstaben oder Geschwungene Schreibschrift? Das Spruchband irgendwie verziehrt? Außenrum irgendwelche Flammen, Schnörkel oder so? Gibt bitte ein paar Infos mehr, ja? Oder soll ich einfach mal Kreativität himsellf spielen?^^


----------



## Briefklammer (30. August 2009)

naja kreuz hab ich nicht so besondere vorstellungen vllt. ein normales kreuz wo eine rose hochwächst da spruchband kann ein normales sein und familia sollte etwas verschnörkelt sein
aber kannst dir ja auch was ausdenken bin für alles offen^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2009)

sowas? wie das hier?
mal kurz in ps bisle was zusammen gebastelt

rosen find ich doof^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das keuz mit rose gibts sicher bei google irgendwo einfach mal suchen ne weile


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

* flutsch zieh* da kann ich mit meinem selbstgemaltem ja abhauen^^ Naja, muss  das eh noch einscannen...


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2009)

awat selber zeichnen ist immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab auch ein tattoo für mich das ich mir von mutter als henna zeichnen lasse

und dann schau obs mir gefällt oder sonst nachbessere .. von hand zeichnet man besser als ein copy paste zusammengewürfel vom inet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin mittlerweile bei v7 und mir fallen immer wieder so kleinikeiten ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 najo in 2 jahren wirds dann gestrochen ca .. vor 20 will ich keins


----------



## Briefklammer (30. August 2009)

mina dein sieht wirklich gut aus nur das tribal hinter dem bzw um das Kreuz gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2009)

wat willst denn rund herum? ohne schauts öde aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (30. August 2009)

naja die rose^^ sollte ja so ums kreuz wachsen


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Soo,fertig. jetzt nuss ich nur noch meinen Scanner finden^^


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Hmmm.. muss die Rose sein? Ich hab jetzt Flammen genommen, kann aber auch nochmal mit rosen machen, wenn du willst...


----------



## Briefklammer (30. August 2009)

kannst ja erstmal hochladen^^ mir gehts darum das ich auch etwas mit zum tätowierer nehmen kann der zeichnet das ja meistens nochmal neu bzw ordentlicher


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

jup... sobald ich meinen Scanner finde. Ich frage micb wo der hingeräumt ist^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2009)

i find ja rosen doof und sagen so nix aus aber egal 
kann dir sonst nachher bei langeweile ne rose dazu editen


----------



## Briefklammer (30. August 2009)

doch die rose kann die liebe ausdrücken
in diesem falle die liebe zur familie


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Ich hab halt das Kreuz und dahinter ne fette Flamme. In etwa wie deines, blos halt einfacher,größer und im hintergrund stat dem schwarzen Muster die Flamme


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sodele mit rose  und nen paar brushes und effekten bisle aufgepept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


typo passt mir aber noch nid ganz das F müsst mehr gerade sein aber so +/- würd ich mirs vorstellen


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

okay. Meines ist VIEL einfacher. Ich muss es nach dem garnicht erst reinstellen, oder?


----------



## Briefklammer (30. August 2009)

kannst es ruhig ereinstellen es muss nicht immer aufwendig sein manschmal ist einfacher auch besser^^
@mina das sieht doch schon besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> okay. Meines ist VIEL einfacher. Ich muss es nach dem garnicht erst reinstellen, oder?


Wo is da bitte die Logik?
Find' dein' Scanner und stell's rein gogo!


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Okay, ich such j grad, aber jemand hat ihn stibitzt!
Aber meines sieht aus wie von ner Fünfjährigen!


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2009)

ist doch egal
der wille zählt und wer sagt das meins besser is? also herzeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, ich such j grad, aber jemand hat ihn stibitzt!
> Aber meines sieht aus wie von ner Fünfjährigen!


Deine Tiefstapelei weckt Hoffnungen!
Das von Minastirit is zu wenig "Gansta-Style"...

Findet ein XtotheZ-Jünger bestimmt voll unkonkret alta.

Zeigen! Zeigen!


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Scanner!!! Wo bist dUUUUUU???

Okay, also:
1. meines ist bunt
2 keine Rose
3. FAMILIA nicht in schreibschrift
4.Schriftbanner sieht scheiße aus weil selbstschattiert
5. Wollt ihr nochmehr Punkte?


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> fullquote


Ausreden... jämmerliche, alberne Ausreden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ZEIGEN! ZEIGEN! ZEIGEN!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Okay, okay, ich such ihn, der Schlag soll micht treffen wenn ichs nicht tu

* bekommt eines mit ner Ogerkeule übergebraten*
Ich hab zwar eigentölich den anderen Schlag gemeint, aber okay, überredet.


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Schnüff?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Hab ihn! Und jetzt... brauch ich das Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hab ihn! Und jetzt... brauch ich das Kabel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kabel gefunden? ;-]


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

nein, muss wohl in der Rumpelkammer sein... Das kann dauern^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2009)

:< will aber sehen :<


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Ich wills ja auch reinstellen, aber wie ohhhhne Scannerkabel?


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

mals einfach online nochmal.

z.b. hier: http://www.tinyimage.de/


----------

